# Bike shops in Köln



## GeorgVP (30. August 2003)

Hallo an alle aus Köln ;-),

ich bin verzweifelt, ich suche einen fahrradhändler in köln der mir hayes ersatzteile besorgen kann.

danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## DirtDevil (30. August 2003)

Also in Köln fällt mir jetzt nur 1x Laden ein wo du sowas herbekommen könntest.
Cycle Works , der Laden ist hinterm Südstadion.
Nur leider kann ich dir nicht die genaue Adresse von dem Laden nennen... 
Vlt. steht er ja in den Gelben Seiten.
Ich versuche aber auch nochmal die Adresse rauszubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa Cruiser (30. August 2003)

Der Laden ist auf dem Bonner Wall, Ecke Vorgebirgsstrasse


----------



## GeorgVP (30. August 2003)

Danke für den Tipp,
werde am montag mal dahin fahren.

Gruß Georg


----------



## DirtDevil (30. August 2003)

Ups kein Wunder das ich den Laden nit im inet gefunden hab *g* Heisst ja auch cycle werx 
Naja bin halt bis jetzt immer direkt hingegangen, die sind aber super nett da und Preise sind auch ganz ok.


----------



## Santa Cruiser (30. August 2003)

Up'n down auf der Lützowstrasse ist auch ein netter Laden


----------



## aXXIs262 (31. August 2003)

der up'down hat abba noch bis morgen zu... der Cycle werx iss ein guter Laden, der hat auch Hayes sachen da, hab gerade mein bike dahingebracht zum gutachten wegen dem diebstahl... am Longerischer Bahnhof ist noch der Breuer (Breuer's bikebahnhof) scheint auch ein guter laden  zu sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre hat der auch hayes etc. auf jeden fall hat der orangebikes und ein paar ganz edle sachen...  das sind so die 3 guten die ich kenne, die nicht immer mit den ohren schlackern, wenn man nix von schimano oder tektro will


----------



## GeorgVP (1. September 2003)

Hi alle,

war heute in dem laden und die versuchen meinen dichtungsring zu bestellen.

Gruß Georg

p.s.:als ich mir die karte von der wegbescheibung von cycle-werkx.de angeschaut habe und gesehen habe, dass der havaria hinter dem cycle-werkx ist, ist mir der laden wieder eingefallen,

hab vorher mal ca 1 km von dem laden weg gewohnt


----------



## Scorpion (2. September 2003)

Gibt es in Köln einen Laden, die vorrätig 2,5er und 2,35 Highroller auf lager haben!
Bitte name und wenns geht straße?

thx

Fahren nämlich am Freitag dort hin und ich kann meine Fat-alberts nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## hotte (3. September 2003)

Es gibt den Kölner Bike Discount in Köln Porz. Der Inhaber heißt Jürgen Nett. Er war früher mit mir zusammen bei den Kölner DH Cowboys. Ich denke, wenn jemand so was besorgen kann, dann er.


----------

